# CSUSA Jr Statesman II Fountain Pen Question



## W3DRM (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a customer who wants a CSUSA Jr Statesman II Fountain Pen (050-2325) but with an Extra Fine nib. I see that CSUSA has an extra fine nib available (050-4091) and am planning to get him both the pen kit and the EF nib. The instruction sheet for this FP shows only a cartridge and makes no mention of any pump option. If it only comes with the cartridge is there a vacuum pump available elsewhere for it? My customer wants to refill from his own ink supply and not depend on cartridges if at all possible. I have made a few Woodcraft American Style FP's and they come supplied with both the cartridge and pump. I called CSUSA but the gal didn't know what came in the pen kit.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 1, 2009)

All the CSUSA FPs that i've gotten (including jr statesman) come with a Schmidt screw up 'pump' and a sample cartidge.   As for nib, there will be others that can answer that better than me... Lou may have a better option than the csusa one?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 1, 2009)

As Dean said it comes with a Schmidt pump and a cartridge. If your customer only wants a way to fill from an ink bottle the screw pump works great. If he wants a vacuum pump see Lou (DC bluesman) here .


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 1, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> As Dean said it comes with a Schmidt pump and a cartridge. If your customer only wants a way to fill from an ink bottle the screw pump works great. If he wants a vacuum pump see Lou (DC bluesman) here .


 
Well, "vacuum pump" was my word, not that of my customer. He did mention a screw pump but I forgot what he called it until you mentioned it. I'm new to turning fountain pens - sorry.

Thanks for the info that the kit comes with both types included (like the one from Woodcraft). I'll just send him both and let him use the one he wants. He is a fountain pen collector and this is his first order from me. If he likes this one he said he will be back for more. He has his eye on the Lotus and Imperial FP's from CSUSA along with some exotic woods and Mammoth ivory he has had for quite a while and wants pens made out of them.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 1, 2009)

if your customer is already a fountain user and wants an extra fine point nib, talk to Lou about one of the good ones.  everything he sells is an upgrade from the CSUSA stock )not that they are BAD, his are just better)


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 1, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> if your customer is already a fountain user and wants an extra fine point nib, talk to Lou about one of the good ones. everything he sells is an upgrade from the CSUSA stock )not that they are BAD, his are just better)


 
Jon - my customer is also a good friend and this particular order is being paid for by his mother-in-law as a Christmas gift. He has selected the CS Jr Statesman II along with a body made out of River Buffalo Horn. Assuming he likes what I do for him, he will be ordering additional pens. He has a collection of some Mammoth ivory and old exotic wood that he says he wants me to turn for him. I haven't seen any of it as yet but, guess I can't say no to such a deal. If he goes for the bigger pens after this order I will contact Lou and see what he suggests for this customer. He is very adamant about having only an extra fine nib. He is a big guy but writes so tiny it's amazing.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 2, 2009)

CSUSA does not carry extra fine nibs, so you will need to look elsewhere for a nib. Lou might be able to have one of his one ground for you, or I believe that one of the Pelikan nibs will fit. You can buy a Pelican nib, but you will have to seperate it from the feed, and use just the nib. There is a post about Pelikan nibs somewhere on this forum, which gives the model number and process of knocking out the nib. Here is a link to that post. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8517&highlight=pelikan

Dan


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> CSUSA does not carry extra fine nibs, so you will need to look elsewhere for a nib. Lou might be able to have one of his one ground for you, or I believe that one of the Pelikan nibs will fit. You can buy a Pelican nib, but you will have to seperate it from the feed, and use just the nib. There is a post about Pelikan nibs somewhere on this forum, which gives the model number and process of knocking out the nib. Here is a link to that post. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8517&highlight=pelikan
> 
> Dan



CSUSA does sell extra fine nibs for the Jr. Statesman. And Lou does not sell extra fine. I also got a request for a pen with an extra fine nib, but the customer wasn't willing to wait for me to order one. So, I have already done the research.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 2, 2009)

I do sell steel as well as 18k solid gold nibs.  They are available in the two most common sizes...small for the Baron/Sedona/Juniors (and others) and large for the Churchill/El Grande/Seniors (and others).  My steel nibs are as good as any you will find and far better than most.  My gold nibs are every bit the equal to the large manufacturers' nibs.  Both sizes are available in Medium or fine tip.  I can custom grind an extra fine or an italic for $20 extra.  See my ad in the Most Value Vendors forum or sign up for a wholesale account on the Contact Us page at www.fountainpennibs.com .


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou - have signed up for your wholesale account info - thanks.

Dan_F - The link to the CSUSA FP Nibs is:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...mponents___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2009)

IF I WERE YOU!!!!!  and I'm not, so you CAN ignore this:

IF you sell a pen with the "Iridium-Germany" nib, your customer will see the "same pen" at every art and craft show and SOME pen shows, now.  You have set yourself up as a "me-too" vendor.

IF you use Lou's Heritance Nibs, your customer becomes accustomed to the feel of a nib that is "customized" to our "component pens".  NOT just a KIT nib.

Friend or not, he WILL buy pens from other sources.  WHY make YOUR pens the SAME, when YOU can CUSTOMIZE his writing experience.

FWIW


----------



## george (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess that if I would be working FP for collector, I would definetly buy other nibs (at DCBluesman...) rather than at CSUSA, since there has been some opinions also on these site about these "German" made nibs actualy being the same as the Indian ot Taiwan made nibs. I am quite please with CSUSA kits and nibs, and also my "regular" customers do not pay much attention to the nib. But when I once showed my FP pen to a collector, the guy spend 90 % of time discoussing about nibs, and 10 % about the finish and wood.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 2, 2009)

Boy, you guys are tough but full of great ideas. It got me to thinking that if the pending CSUSA group buy does happen in the next few days, I will be able to build a "custom" FP for my customer and include one of Lou's nibs and still make a decent profit. Actually, the profit isn't a huge concern since this is for a very good friend. You're convincing me I should just take the plunge and get one of Lou's nibs (actually two, as I just received another order from another friend - _brother-in-law of the other friend_ - for a similar pen with an extra fine nib too).

Wow, this new year is certainly becoming an interesting year so far and it's only Jan 2nd! :biggrin: Word of mouth is really paying off so far...


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 2, 2009)

toolcrazy said:


> CSUSA does sell extra fine nibs for the Jr. Statesman.  So, I have already done the research.



Sorry, I could have sworn CSUSA didn't have them, must be a new item?

Dan


----------



## george (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> Sorry, I could have sworn CSUSA didn't have them, must be a new item?
> 
> Dan



I have also seen this nibs offer only recently. If you enter "Fountain Pen Nib" in their *search window*, it will display them. When I ask them, they said this nibs are of the same quality as regular nibs (nibs enclosed to the kits).


----------

